# Apache Startproblem



## Morph (23. Oktober 2003)

Hiho,

Ums gleich auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ich bekomme beim Start von Apache diese nette Fehlermeldung





> (32548)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
> no listening sockets available, shutting down


Kann mit jmd. nen Tip geben, wie ich das wieder zurecht biegen kann bzw. woran das nun liegt ?

*edit: *Hab auch schon im Tast-Manager und bei den Diensten, die laufen, nachgeschaut (da ja anscheinend schon nen Server o.ä. zu laufen scheint), aber in beiden Fällen war nichts davon zu sehen 

*edit2: *weiß zwar immer noch nicht, warum der nimmer auf Port 80 rennen kann, aber hab nu die httpd.conf a bisserl angepasst und nu rennts dann eben auf port 8080 *wayne*

Greetz, Morph


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Oktober 2003)

Suchworte: apache error could not bind address

Treffer: genug

Erster Treffer: http://forums.devshed.com/t38813/s.html


----------

